# planer gauge (herramienta)



## BelenTranslations

Hola: 
Me podrían ayudar a traducir al español "gauge planer"? Es una herramienta triangular con otro tríangulo adentro. 

Puede ser "cepillo de calibre"?  Calibrador? 

Era planer gauge, lo escribi al revés!

Ésta es una planer gauge, en español alguien sabe cómo se llama? Gracias mil.

http://www.iclassifieds.com/forsale/tools/601271846/planer-shaper-gauge-amp-level.html

Gracias.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Creo que un "gauge planer" es una cepilladora (motorizada) que desbasta tablas al espesor deseado. En general una cepilladora puede producir cualquier espesor deseado, quitando la madera en capas delgadas; una "gauge planer" es una máquina que produce tablas de cierto espesor ("gauge") en un aserradero.


----------



## Sherlockat

BelenTranslations said:


> Hola:
> Me podrían ayudar a traducir al español "gauge planer"? Es una herramienta triangular con otro tríangulo adentro.
> 
> Puede ser "cepillo de calibre"?  Calibrador?
> 
> Gracias.



*Gauge + instrument:* a measurement of the width or thickness of sth: *CALIBRADOR*, in this case, a "calibrador' of a planner (cepilladora.): You're right!


----------



## Dlyons

BelenTranslations said:


> Hola:
> Abro otro hilo porque antes escribi mal el nombre de la herramienta. Ésta es una planer gauge, en español alguien sabe cómo se llama? Gracias mil.
> 
> http://www.iclassifieds.com/forsale/tools/601271846/planer-shaper-gauge-amp-level.html




Modelo 708525 del modelo APG-100 del *indicador de la alisadora* de JET.


----------



## BelenTranslations

Mmmm.... no, me parece que es una traducción hecha por chinos... no es eso en español pero igual mil gracias!


----------



## Rebondigo

Creo que la máquina en cuestion es una "planificadora"


----------



## BelenTranslations

La google y no coincide la foto de planificadora con la de planer gauge. Igual muchas gracias !


----------



## Rebondigo

Creo que ya lo tenemos.
Creo que es un "comprobador de planeidad", vamos, una máquina o medidor que detecta las irregularidades de una superficie lisa.


----------



## BelenTranslations

Parece que tampoco se llama así... Como tiene dos triángulos, mide distancias entre dos elementos de una máquina y el triángulo más chico se desliza para adaptarse a la distanca. 
Igua, qué nivel de compromiso por favor! Muchas gracias Rebondigo y Dlyons por el esfuerzo (mientras yo sigo traduciendo las 30 páginas que me faltan, ja) 
Voy a ir a hablar con un ingeniero y cuando tenga la respuesta la posteo para futuras consultas.  Gracias de todo corazón.


----------



## k-in-sc

Just so we're all in agreement on what this thing is:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c..."&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&lr=lang_es|lang_en
"This mysterious tool is very old and nearly obsolete! A planar [sic] gage is  hardened and precision ground with a t-slot on the center of the angular  surface. The t-slot is used to clamp the slide securely while a  dimension is either set with a micrometer or height gage, or transferred  from an application such as cutter height, to a surface plate to be  read by a height gage. ..." "...oh and the name comes from the machine it is used on, a planer, it  looks like a big shaper.  And it is widely used on a shaper too. ...for  setting the tool height." ... "As the name implies, it's original purpose was to set the tool height on a  planer. Only us antiques seem to know what that is/was. The planer was  the predecessor of the planer mill now known as a bridge mill. They date  back to the days where a shaper was in common use."


----------



## Letgon

"gauge" es "galga"
planer, es una "cepilladora"


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, thanks. What do you call the precision gauge that's used to set the tool height on an industrial planer or shaper?


----------



## Letgon

http://www.bricolandia.es/galgador-para-cuchillas-cepillo-regrueso-lombarte-psj04/
aquí se muestra una herramineta que es una "galgadora para cuchillas" de una cepillladora o regruesadora. Así que las planer gauge serán simplemente las "galgas de una cepilladora" o las "galgas de las cuchillas de una cepilladora"


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, I guess that's one kind. But it doesn't look anything like the picture of the thing the OP is asking about, or the thing in the description ...


----------



## Letgon

No, claro que no es lo mismo, yo digo que esto es un galgador, entonces está bien que las piezas se llamen "galgas de la cepilladora", simplemente eso. En la explicación de esta herramienta que cito, habla de las galgas, sin otro nombre más específico que ese.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, note that this isn't part of a particular machine. It's a separate tool, the same as a micrometer or a level or something like that. Thanks for trying, though!


----------



## rodelu2

La herramienta es un calibre para cepilladora mecánica (no la del mismo nombre que trabaja madera). Puede usarse de la misma manera en una limadora (shaper) que aporta a la confusión pues a menudo a la limadora se le llama "cepillo". Tal vez pueda llamarse también "galga para cepilladora" aunque es muy infrecuente que las galgas sean ajustables, son casi sin excepción piezas de una dimensión fija y aporta también a la confusión por la similitud con "gauge" en inglés que incluye prácticamente todo instrumento de medida. Para lo que pueda servir, la herramienta no tiene graduaciones o escala, se ajusta fuera de la cepilladora a una dimensión deseada, y con ella se verifica la separación entre la mesa de la cepilladora y la herramienta de corte; with any luck la pieza trabajada quedará de la misma altura.


----------



## k-in-sc

Are you talking about the thing with the triangles?
I never thought about "galgas" not being adjustable, but I guess you're right ... (as usual)


----------



## BelenTranslations

Rodelu2 está en lo cierto, ésa es la gauge de la que estamos hablando !!


----------



## rodelu2

I guess "the thing with the triangles" would be girlspeak for a valuable, traditional machinist's tool. Yes, a "galga" is a feeler gauge, a go-not go gauge, a "story pole", all fixed.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Girlspeak"? Grr!  It has triangles, doesn't it?!
But the only gauge I've ever used personally is a pica pole 
Now if you'll just clear up the rest of belén's "dudas" (in her other threads) we can all go have a beer!


----------



## rodelu2

k-in-sc said:


> "Girlspeak"? Grr!  It has triangles, doesn't it?!
> But the only gauge I've ever used personally is a pica pole
> Now if you'll just clear up the rest of belén's "dudas" (in her other threads) we can all go have a beer!


I've heard of pica grids but pica pole? No problem, I'm partial to Mr. S. Adams' products, I've done all I could do for Belén.


----------



## BelenTranslations

And it's more than enough rodelu2. Now I have to make decisiones as to some terms... this planer gauge is a complete mystery.


----------



## k-in-sc

A pica pole, also known as a line gauge, used in newspaper layout and composing:


----------

